# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ๑۩۞۩๑ غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش (لطفا نظرتون رو اعلام کنید)  ๑۩۞۩๑

## pooryakharatha

سلام دوستان

من بینه یه 2 راهی موندم و میخوام کسایی که تجربه دارن کمکم کنن

به نظر شما من پیش رو غیر حضوری بگیرم (در یه مدرسه با سهمیه منطقه 2) یا به صورت حضوری برم مدرسه ای که حضوریه و هیچ فایده ای برام نداره (البته با سهمیه منطقه 3) ؟

بعد الان من کل دوران تحصیلم توی منطقه 3 بودم برا پیش برم یه مدرسه منطقه 2 (به صورت غیر حضوری) کدوم سهمیه برام اعمال میشه ؟

لطفا جواب بدید

ممنون

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام ..درهرصورت شما منطقه 3 محسوب میشین فکرکنم!

----------


## Gunner.Milad4274

یکی از دوستام سال تمام دوران تحصیلشو بجز اول و دوم رو تو منطقه سه گذروند(معمولا سه سال آخر مهمه)
اما اون دو سال رو رفت ی مدرسه منطقه 1!!!
تو کنکور سهمیه اش منطقه 1 اعمال شد...
احتمالا شما هم اگر برید منطقه 2 محسوب شید(یه حدسه فقط)

----------


## Masoome

منطقه 2

----------


## pooryakharatha

خیلی ممنون از دوستان 
لطفا اگه کسی دیگه اطلاع داره نظر بده

----------


## design46

غیر حضوری چجوریه؟
کجا باید بری ثبت نام؟
حتما دیپیلم نظری میخواد؟

----------


## pooryakharatha

> غیر حضوری چجوریه؟
> کجا باید بری ثبت نام؟
> حتما دیپیلم نظری میخواد؟


یعنی توی خونه خودت بخونی و کلاس نری 
توی مدارس دولتی نمیشه باید بری مدارس غیرانتفاعی
اره میخواد

----------


## hosein94

با سلام...
هیچ کس بهتر از خودت نمیتونه جواب این سوال رو بده ببین اگر تواناییشو داری نرو 
البته اگر غیر حضوری بری باید سال بعدش بری سربازی و دیگه فرصت نداری چون گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل بهت نمیدن.
در ضمن به نظر من با این چیزا که برم منطقه فلان و بهمان خودت رو مشغول نکن بشین درستو بخون اگر درست بخونی هرجا باشی موفق میشی حالا هر منطقه که میخوای باشی.
موفق باشی.

----------


## sasan2shiraz

اول اینکه غیر حضوری تورو از درس و مشق دور میکنه ( من خودم 3 سال هست شبان هستم با اجازتون  :Yahoo (94):  ) بعدشم شما دیپلمی که گرفتید و واسه سهمیه حساب میکنن . دیگه حالا میخواین برین منطقه 2 یا منطقه 3 هیچ فرقی نداره . مهم سال سوم دبیرستان هست ( بود البته الان از قانونای جدیدشون خبر ندارم )

----------

